# exportieren von .gif aus Freehand MX



## vreyna (29. Juni 2004)

hey Leut

finde nicht heraus wie ich ein Freehand.gif exportiere 
ohne dass es so aussieht als wäre es im Grobansichtmodus. 

würd mich irrsinnig über Lösungsvorschläge freuen...


----------



## thoru (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo vreyna,

wenn du den exportieren-Befehl im Menü Datei aufrufst
findest du doch unter der Schaltfläche Abrechen ein die
heisst Einrichten dort einmal drauf klicken. In dem sich
öffnenden Fenster kannst du das Anti-Alias einstellen,
vielleicht reicht das ja schon. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, 
dann klicke bitte auf die Schaltfläche mehr indem
kleinen Fenster wo du die Anti-Alias Stufen einstellen
kannst. Dort hast du die Möglichkeit die Anzahl der 
Farben zu erhöhen bzw. zu veringern.
Eine hohe Anzahl der Farben macht in der Regel ein
"schöneres" Bild, gleichzeitig erhöht sich aber auch
die Dateigröße. Experimentiere einfach ein wenig 
damit bis du dein gewünschtes Ergebnis gefunden 
hast.

cu
thoru


----------



## vreyna (30. Juni 2004)

danke fuer deine Antwort. 

bin leider noch ned auf eine perfekte Lösung 
gekommen, werde es aber weiter versuchen.
:-(


----------

